
“They’re abysmal students”: Are cell phones destroying the college classroom - mataug
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1637139
======
Bostonian
This is an argument against free college. Students will take college more
seriously when they are paying for it.

If students are not paying any attention in class but still graduating, the
grading standards may be too lenient.

~~~
aiscapehumanity
True but also obfuscates any issues pedagogical imo. Also, making something
unnecessarily hard or obtuse isn't the answer either, paradigmatically sends
the opposite message to a wise notion of both building our information
management under keeping close to KISS mantra(appropiately when needed) too.
Also, people going to college now pay for it down the line anyway, via
cumulative debt.

